# Broadband in Chennai ??



## Kannan (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi all Techies,

As you can see under my Avatar, I am from Chennai and I am looking for a broadband option.

I am living nearby Tirumangalam( near Annanagar ). Is there any broadband service in this area.

How about the Cable Internet services and DSL services.

Can anybody from Chennai suggest a good Cable internet service or DSL service ??

I can spend upto Rs. 1,000/- a month. Also I am a heavy internet user.

Please post your informations,

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess Rs.1000 permonth is very meagre for a heavy internet user.
However u can try DIAS from BSNL which is affordable and performs pretty decently. (I guess it is a standard 128 Kbps fixed line. Always on)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2004)

hmm..

I am still wating for broadband concept in my area


----------



## Kannan (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Ricky, where are you living ???


----------



## DKant (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm from Chennai as well. I live near Porur, and I _think_ Sify offers some broadband services here. But I guess it wld be a lil too costly. Last month I used up around 40hrs and the phone bill was 2082 bucks!!! That amounted to a net spending of around 1200 on my Net connection. Is there a broadband alternative that would cost me cheaper? Will the diff be significant?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2004)

broadband of dignet is cheaper...
rs 15 per hour use and no phone line required...


----------



## DKant (Aug 27, 2004)

I was actually looking for a cheap always on connection...how much does BSNL cost?


----------



## Kannan (Aug 27, 2004)

I use to download a lot of nature related video files, edited by me friend in abroad. *So which broadband service offer unlimited usage at low cost in chennai*??


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2004)

bsnl does not give broadband connection.....
as far as for unlimited usuage go for sify broadband..., but even that is a shared line...., touchtel is good they give 128 mbps line and downloading takes place @around 25-30kpbs. night free, unlimited....


----------



## DKant (Aug 28, 2004)

What abt the cost?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2004)

rs 600 per month , 128 kpbs, dedicated line, 110 phone calls free per month, night (10pn to 8am) free, this is touchtel connection


----------



## Kannan (Aug 28, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> rs 600 per month , 128 kpbs, dedicated line, 110 phone calls free per month, night (10pn to 8am) free, this is touchtel connection



Is this some kind of offer by TouchTel or a standard package??

Can u give more informations on Initial charges and other charges ??


----------



## IG (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone knows who is the best service provider in east tambaram?


----------



## DKant (Aug 28, 2004)

Hmmm.touchtel sounds good..


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2004)

WEll edge can be a good alternative if it is in your area !!
 GPRS .. well if it is in your area ..

hmm.. cable connection ,,    not possible in near year

SIFY.. far away from my location .. 

Kannan . I am Living In AGRA .. City of Taj lolz


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2004)

this is touchtel std package, intial 1000 refundabe, 800 non refundable, free cable modem


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2004)

as far as east tambaram is concerned i dont know much, i will tell more abt it tommorow....
i use touchtel and it is fast , i would recomemnd to u...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2004)

yaar when I will get cheap internet ?


----------



## IG (Aug 31, 2004)

not in this country mac....doubt it seriously


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 1, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> bsnl does not give broadband connection.....
> as far as for unlimited usuage go for sify broadband..., but even that is a shared line...., touchtel is good they give 128 mbps line and downloading takes place @around 25-30kpbs. night free, unlimited....



wow! 128Mbps  Touchtel is a good option so it Tata Indicom.
I guess its a typo...  

btw I remain online for abt 16-18hrs  everyday,it costs only 500 per month..
I am using BSNL's second line for Internet.But I don't think you will prefer that coz u need to download video files. :roll: 
But still I downloaded a full 700 MB movie.It took me just 4 days.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2004)

cool.. but i think he is saying 128 kbps ...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 1, 2004)

ya sorry 128 kpbs


----------



## Kannan (Sep 2, 2004)

Oops,

Unfortunately TouchTel DSL is not available in Collector Nagar (TVS Colony), Tirumanagalam.   

How about the perfomrance of the Sify Cable Internet ??


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 2, 2004)

sify is little less but, we have to give 35oo bucks...(not refundable)
the unlimited browing account is a shared line is not fast.
did u try dishnet?


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok what is the approx download speed you are getting in Sify Cable net ??


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 3, 2004)

it depends...
they have 64kpbs, 128 kpbs.u can buy both in hours pack as well as like unlimited or like amount of  mb/gb. if u want only speed and not bother money u can go for their 128kpbs dedicated line.
byt for unlimited they have shared line, which i think will be like a dial up connection speed. did u ask for dishnet?


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually I went to *www.ddsl.net as it belongs to DishnetDSL.

But it seems that TATA Indicom has bought the DishnetDSL along with VSNL.

The price rates are very high then the Touchtel or Sify.

I saw the tariff in the website !!.

I am going to go for a unlimited services only, as I use the webcam to chat with my relations abroad.

Ok, now will the Sify's shared line will be better than the Dial up or not ??


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 3, 2004)

just beter not sustanial faster


----------



## DKant (Sep 3, 2004)

Heard that BSNL is offering a 512kBps always on connection for 500 per month. Initial cost is 5000 though - 4000 non-refundable.


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 3, 2004)

thatz good..abt 1megabit wud b better. 128kBps

plzz keep in mind kbps n kBps r not same..128kbps=16kBps..
so,...64kbps is same as brd band..

donn go 4 sify.. i am on sify.. i am 600 pm unltd.user
i am capped at 2-3kBps..those ppl are lying SOBs


----------



## Wizard (Sep 3, 2004)

*

hey guys...good to be here..any idea abt TATA Indicom

Anyone here usiing it...I want the scheme

*


----------



## Kannan (Sep 4, 2004)

Take a look at this link,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61208#61208


----------



## IG (Sep 4, 2004)

if ur looking at the tata indicom wireless thing.....dont.it crawls at most times.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 4, 2004)

tata claims 115kpbs line but,it is like a dial up connection.
my friends say it has improved now...


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 4, 2004)

tata =115kbps=14kBps... actual speed = 5kBps

damn cheats


----------



## Aparajith (Sep 6, 2004)

Just got a Dishnet DSL bought by TATA INDICOM 512 Kbps connection.I would very well recommend it.The tariff is as follows :

Installation charges : 2500/- , Refundable deposit : 1000 /- , Monthly 500/- with 20hrs of internet and Rs.25 /- every extra hour. If Monthly rent is Rs.1000/- it is 25hrs of internet and Rs.20 /- every extra hour.Check out their tariff by calling them up,not on their website.Also their service is available almost everywhere.I am at Nanganallur and Touchtel,Sify did not have service here.And the 512Kbps is dead fast dudes.I download files at around 35-40KB/s .I would recommend it.

Aparajith. S


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 6, 2004)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Just got a Dishnet DSL bought by TATA INDICOM 512 Kbps connection.I would very well recommend it.The tariff is as follows :
> 
> Installation charges : 2500/- , Refundable deposit : 1000 /- , Monthly 500/- with 20hrs of internet and Rs.25 /- every extra hour. If Monthly rent is Rs.1000/- it is 25hrs of internet and Rs.20 /- every extra hour.Check out their tariff by calling them up,not on their website.Also their service is available almost everywhere.I am at Nanganallur and Touchtel,Sify did not have service here.And the 512Kbps is dead fast dudes.I download files at around 35-40KB/s .I would recommend it.
> 
> Aparajith. S



Thats too costly by any standards.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2004)

i have touchtel and i can say that it is the best in chennai


----------

